# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  خواطر عاشوراء

## دمعة الوصول

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

فكرة الموضوع بسيطة على كل من يدخل هذه الصفحة أن يكتب خاطر يعبر بها عن مشاعره الولائية للحسين وآل البيت أو أبيات قصيرة من الشعر التي كتبها من وحي أفكاره لعظيم حزنه على مصاب الحسين ...

سأبد: 

السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله الحسين لأبكين عليك بدل الدموع دماء أجنني حبك يا حسين ستبقى في قلوبنا وذاكراتنا الى الابد كيف ننسى من ضحى بنفسه واهله من اجل ان يبقى الدين ...

لا يوم كيومك يا حسين

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*السلام عليكم وؤحمة الله وبركاته

أتقدم إلى سيدنا ومولانا صاحب العصر والزمان أرواحنا لتراب مقدمه الفداء بأحر التعازي بذكرى شهادة الإمام الحسين عليه الصلاة السلام .. وعظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم جميعا*

----------

